# Award Winning Wine at Aldi, Indeed...



## vonSuess (Apr 29, 2017)

Well, I'm such a German that when I drink wine, I've always preferred a Riesling QmP, much to the distress of my French mother. However, I have it on good authority that such as described as follows presents a particularly good opportunity...

_*A bottle of rosé sold by German supermarket chain Aldi caught attention after it won an award from the International Wine Challenge, especially since the wine sells for $8.

The Exquisite Collection Côtes de Provence Rosé from 2016 sells in the United Kingdom and was named the best value rosé for the International Wine Challenge's Great Value Awards two years in a row.

Now that exact wine is coming to the U.S. for the first time. While Aldi stores in the U.S. do sell a different Côtes de Provence Rosé, that one didn't win the international award. The award-winning rosé is made by Julian Faulkner or Jules wines. The wine goes on sale Wednesday, Sept. 20, and is only available while supplies last. The bottles are being sold in Aldi locations across the country, as long as that Aldi already sells alcohol. Some locations are unable to sell alcohol due to state or local laws.

To qualify for the great value awards, wines also have to win a gold or silver medal in the main International Wine Challenge and be sold nationally or online. While the Exquisite Collection Côtes de Provence Rosé itself won a silver medal, Aldi actually won 18 medals altogether.*
_
I picked up a couple of bottles today and it seems to be going fast...

Hans


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds to be a good reason for visiting the local Aldi's Market location. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------

